# Laptop won't connect to Router



## azngamer135 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi, I have a Toshiba laptop and I am unable to get it wirelessly connected to the router. It is perfectly fine when connected by an ethernet cord, but when gone wireless :down:! Doesn't work at all. I was able to connect to my friends router wirelessly when i was over at his house, but not mine at home. When I try to connect to the router what it says is "Waiting for the Network" for a minute or two, and just stops, and returns me to the Wireless Network Connection page. Anyone know why it might not be working? (P.S. I'm not too good at the computer language, so please explain things thoroughly


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a few things to try 
1) Is your wireless set up with secruity - if so remove the secruity and try it
2) Do you have a cordless phone - this can interfere
3) Can you post an ipconfig /all - see later
4) Is the wireless switched on - toshiba have a switch at the front of the machine and usually an orange light to show the wireless is on
5) download and install netstumbler - see later
6) How have you set your router wireless up - to use DHCP ?
7) Post make and models of all the kit you have - modem and router

-------------
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/Network-Monitoring/NetStumbler.shtml

http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/303-netstumbler.html

--------------------------------
ipconfig /all

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## azngamer135 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ty for your response. I've tooken off the security and it works fine now. But how can I get it connected with the security on?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a cordless phone ?
this may be the problem 
you may be OK just to change channels 
log onto the router with a cable connected - see what channel you are on 
then use 1 or 6 or 11
try it unsecure 
then set secruity and see if it works 

if you download and run netstumbler that wil tell you the channel you are on and any othe wireless networks in the area and what channel they are also on.


----------



## azngamer135 (Apr 24, 2007)

I've downloaded netstumbler and I've set the router in an empty channel. But I don't think that it may be the channel, but just simply the security password? I looked at the WEP keys, and i put them into the router configuration. Maybe I might have been looking at the wrong ones?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a cordless phone

possibly - you need to make sure you use the same WEP key on the laptop 
do you have WPA on the router - that would be more secure - WEP is easily broken


----------



## azngamer135 (Apr 24, 2007)

yes I have WEP


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

is it the same on the router and laptop


----------



## azngamer135 (Apr 24, 2007)

actually, you know what I got the wireless connection connected! ty guys... I just used WEP and now it works. I think it was that I didn't know which key was for the WPA. Ty Tech guys, you guys were a really big help


----------

